

Out society has enough free resources to produce a "list of chairs" - obblek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_chairs

======
ldubinets
Not to mention a list of lists of lists.

([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)).

